# January Toledo walleye



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

A buddy of mine just went up to Toledo for college(plays football). I was thinking about going up there this weekend and was wondering if anyone has any tips to get any walleye in the Toledo area this time of year. Any tips are appreciated


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

Dylansmith54 said:


> A buddy of mine just went up to Toledo for college(plays football). I was thinking about going up there this weekend and was wondering if anyone has any tips to get any walleye in the Toledo area this time of year. Any tips are appreciated


SORRY ABOUT YOUR LUCK,THE WEATHER IS NOT LOOKING GOOD.WINDY AND FREEZING TEMPS,YOU MISSED IT BY A FEW DAYS.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Theyre still getting them on the lake as far as I know Havent heard much about the piers They get real dangerous with ice this time of year The Maumee is blown out


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

hydrasportbill said:


> SORRY ABOUT YOUR LUCK,THE WEATHER IS NOT LOOKING GOOD.WINDY AND FREEZING TEMPS,YOU MISSED IT BY A FEW DAYS.


Damn that sucks. He just got up there today and said he’d want to go on Sunday


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

KaGee said:


>


What sorta troll is this


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Water on the river is high and muddy last I saw. Luna Pier might be an option just across the line into Michigan. I haven't heard if they are still getting them there. If you want to play it safe, maybe fish the big pond over at Maumee Bay State Park. I've caught some walleye out of there before, but never in numbers. Good place to wet a line and be close to your vehicle to warm up.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Dylansmith54 said:


> What sorta troll is this


Relax, It was a joke...


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

KaGee said:


>


 is this a real hockey team? If so they just got a new fan. Lol!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> is this a real hockey team? If so they just got a new fan. Lol!




Yes it is a real hockey team!
Used to be the Toledo storm/goaldiggers!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Theyre actually pretty good for a AA team Play in a nice arena downtown too right by the Mudhens field


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Yup, I’m officially a fan. That’s awesome.


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

I know I was kinda joking to. I didn’t know that emojis didn’t show lol


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

s.a.m said:


> Yes it is a real hockey team!
> Used to be the Toledo storm/goaldiggers!


And the hornets before that if your old enough lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

stonen12 said:


> is this a real hockey team? If so they just got a new fan. Lol!


Have you seen a walleye on the ice. Not real intimidating.....


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Flathead76 said:


> Have you seen a walleye on the ice. Not real intimidating.....


Yes they have a guy throw an eye on the ice after they score a goal


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Knockoff on the Red Wings and the Octopus I always wondered where they got all those Octopi? Octopuses ? Anyway And what kind of nutjob brings a dead octopus to a hockey game just so they can chuck it over the glass. LOL


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

A drunk one. Huntington center. Great place to see a hockey game. Good food and a decent price.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## leroy77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody remember when the hockey team was called "The Blades" ?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

no


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I remember the hornets but the blades must have been before my time I'm 57 years young


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

From 1947 to 1963 they were the Toledo Mercurys. {With a one year stint as the Toledo Buckeyes}
From 63 -70 they were the Toledo Blades
From 70-74 The Hornets
The 74-75 season saw the birth of the Goaldiggers until 85-86 The team folded at the end of that year ,ending their long affiliation with the IHL
In 91 came the Toledo Storm as an expansion team in the East Coast Hockey League They lasted until 2007 , the year they tore down the Sports Arena Man, was the East Side Pissed
In 2009 they opened the Huntington Center Downtown and bring in the Walleye . Theyve been a very succesful minor league franchise ever since Sell out most games Great place to see a hockey game


----------



## leroy77 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, DFA for posting the article. Thought I was going to have to do it for proof. 61 here, seen them a couple times back then


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

My Aunt was the Wendy's girl on skates at the old Sports Arena. Thing I remember about that place was in the corners they had folding chairs for stands . Walleyes coming over the glass dont have anything on about 50 flying folding chairs. LOL Not the smartest move there It was a rowdy crowd


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Fights on the ice and in the stands


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

So much for us helping this poor guy find some walleye LOL
Thats ok There arent any anyhow


----------



## Dylansmith54 (Dec 27, 2019)

DeathFromAbove said:


> So much for us helping this poor guy find some walleye LOL
> Thats ok There arent any anyhow


I figured, but wasn’t 100% sure lol


----------

